# Chicago to St. Louis and back



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2003)

Just returned from my trip to St. Louis. I traveled to St. Louis with three friends of mine. Two of them had never ridden a superliner. We had a rough start at Union Station (see post on main page) with rude Amtrak employees. However, once we boarded the Texas Eagle, everything was about perfect.

The Chicago to St. Louis passengers are placed in the last car, and no freight was running. I spent the first 70 miles from Chicago to just past Dwight, IL at the rear window, watching the tracks. Have not been able to do this for several trips because freight cars are usualy on the back of the long distance trains. I enjoyed every minute of it too.

Dinner in the diner was excellent. I was served a delmonico steak. Delmonico means tha the meant is aged for 21 days. The steak was perfectly prepared, and not at all gristly. The salad was also good. My companions enjoyed their meal too. The service was somewhat slow, but it was friendlly. My companions and I enjoyed pleasant conversation, and two hours and 100 plus miles passed by.

We left the diner as the Eagle departed Springfield. I opted for some more time by the rear window. My companions dozed, or read. We had an ontime arrival into St. Louis. O

Everybody generally despises that Amshack in St. Louis, but I did enjoy the airconditioning in there. It was still 90 and humid when the Eagle arrived.

The return trip back on the Ann Rutledge on Monday was pleasant too. The selection of snacks in the snack car included a cheese in cracker package that I had not seen before. The train operated on time for the entire trip. We took the routing through coal city, IL along the ex-Santa Fe route between Dwight and Joiliet.

As noted in earlier posts, I don't like horizon cars. However, on this trip the ac worked adequately, and the friendly crew made the trip pleasant.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

Steve, Glad you and your companions had a great trip. I can relate to you on the rear window experience, I try to venture to the rear a lot when I ride the Silver Meteor.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2003)

Are the sleepers on the back on that train?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2003)

Steve4031 said:


> Are the sleepers on the back on that train?


Not normally, no.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

Steve4031 said:


> Are the sleepers on the back on that train?


No, the coaches are. I usually walk to the back a couple of times from the sleepers. I remember being at the back of #98 in March with Battalion and a Conductor watching the Palmetto pass us near Winter Haven.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2003)

That might be an intersting trip to take then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

Steve4031 said:


> That might be an intersting trip to take then. Thanks for the info.


Glad to Help, I know the Silver Meteor doesn't run with any express in either direction so I'd advise using that train.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2003)

How about the Star? Does that have freight on the back? It might be nice to ride up on one, and back on the other.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 20, 2003)

Steve4031 said:


> How about the Star? Does that have freight on the back? It might be nice to ride up on one, and back on the other.


One direction it does have freight, I forget which though.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 20, 2003)

I coudl not agree more abut that view out the rear car. I have spent many miles watching the track and scenery disappear behind me at 79 mph or so. It is almost hypnotic..


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2003)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I coudl not agree more abut that view out the rear car. I have spent many miles watching the track and scenery disappear behind me at 79 mph or so. It is almost hypnotic..


EXACTLY 

About half of the time I was back there, I was thinking about how i could go on another train ride and look out the back again.


----------

